# Khloe and Kendall - my last two available foster kittens



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 70850


View attachment 70858


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

I wish I were closer, I would take a kitty! Is the white one cross eyed? They are so cute!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're cute! I love Khloe.  I can't believe all the other kittens (except for the most recent ones) have been adopted!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cuteness overload here!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sabrina, yes half of the kittens in that litter were crossed eyed. Two of the "Siamese" looking kittens and Kylie a tortie. She is just adorable and the last to make weight. She still needs about 3 ounces before she can be spayed but I'm sure by mid week she will reach that.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Both are adorable, even with the crossed eyes. Just a question, if a cat is cross eyed, does that compromise their vision or will there be vision problems later on?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no idea if her vision is compromised or not. She certainly acts totally normal. I met a wonderful couple today at the shelter. They were looking at kittens so on a whim I showed them pics of mine and we went back to the house for a meet and greet. They loved Khloe and Kendall and will adopt them. Yea (sniff sniff), I'm so happy I could cry. =..D I'm sure gonna miss these babies. As I type Kendal is wrapped over my wrist and Khloe is snugged up next to me. Pure bliss.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, does that mean both Khloe and Kendal will be getting to go together? That would be wonderful!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes they are going home together!! I insisted on that but it was not a hard sell as they LOVED both kittens and wanted 2 to begin with. They wanted Polly too!!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats to K&K...off to their furrever home! 
Did you tell the new owners how horrible Polly was so they wouldn't sneak her out under their jackets?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't need to! She cuddled up to them, giving them kisses and after they ooohh-ed and aww-ed she sneezed about 20 times on them! =D 
That's one way to turn people off! Polly is such a sweetie but I would not be surprised if there are some latent medical issues down the road. Thankfully I will be the one to happily deal with it.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Good Polly for sneezing all over them and scaring the nice people who will be K&K's parents away. Polly needs you and the "Ol' Grouchies" need Polly!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Favorite snoozing place.....!*

......Is right next to me! Khloe on my left and Kendall on my right

View attachment 70954

View attachment 70962


Or right in front of me while I'm typing the other day of course!!

View attachment 70970


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I keep thinking Khloe is the tortie but it's Kendall. SUCH a sweetie. It's great that they get to go together. What are you going to do without 14 kittens, half of them with sniffles, to take care of?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I will say that I WON'T miss them all over me and my laptop each time I sit down!! I spend too more time correcting stuff they typed or breaking up wrestling matches on my lap! Those needle sharp claws don't feel so good no matter how freakin cute they are!!

I spent about 3 hours in the yard yesterday for the first time in months. Got 3 huge bags of yard debris up and cut back 2 low lying branches and it doesn't even look any different out there.

I put momma Tyra's cage on the floor so she and the babies can have run of the room during the day. At night I lock Polly, Kendall and Khloe back up in their and put momma back in the cage with the door closed. Momma does not mind the older kittens in the room but I keep them away from the teeny tiny babes with the cage door closed.

The babies will be scampering around in no time so it won't be so quiet up there for long. I do miss the 14 but that was really difficult and EXPENSIVE!! A great experience though.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

You are an angel to all these beautiful kittens.


----------

